# Struggling to find a job after getting CPC Certification



## amorgan777 (Dec 10, 2020)

I was a medical receptionist for 4 years until I was laid off in March because of Covid (it was a small office and since the amount of patients on the schedule was drastically reduced they couldn't afford to pay me). I decided to take the CPC and Medical Terminology courses in the hopes that once I passed the CPC exam I would be able to find a better paying job. I passed the exam in October and was so excited to start job hunting but it seems like no one wants to hire a CPC-A. I didn't realize at first but the Practicode course was included in my package so I have been trying to concentrate on completing it thinking that if I can just remove the A, someone will be willing to hire me. I talked to a recruiter a few months ago that was trying to put me in another medical receptionist position and when I told her I wanted to find a coding position, she basically told me it was impossible! She said just about everyone wants to hire someone with years of experience but how are you supposed to get experience without actually doing it?! I'm really struggling with what to do next, I'm probably going to lose my unemployment benefits at the end of the month and I may HAVE to get a job doing what I know until I can figure this out. I had it stuck in my head that once I got my certification I would find a wonderful job and now I'm starting to think that's not possible and I did all this for nothing. Another thing is that I was holding off on getting the 2021 books thinking that my future employer would supply them but now that 2021 is right around the corner, I should go ahead and get them and learn about the changes so I can keep up. Does anyone have any advice? Do I need to take another certification course before I can get a job in coding?


----------



## Rhyde520 (Dec 10, 2020)

Unfortunately there is a common misconception that once receiving your apprenticeship, or even completing practicode, you will land the remote coding  job of your dreams. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it simply does not work that way. You mentioned you had 4 years experience as a receptionist. The fact you have medical office experience is great, but did you think about getting into the financial side of the office or hospital setting? I don't want to say all times, but most times coders do not start out as coders. They either work their way up from billing, admitting or perhaps worked somewhere in medical records. With that being said, your certification is and will remain valuable. However, you will need to put your resume out there, in my opinion, to your nearest community hospital, & hope to get your foot into revenue cycle/business office. I truly empathize with your position because I have been there. But I also feel it's important for those starting out to realize the coding jobs are in fact out there, but you will need to build a stronger foundation/knowledge with billing systems, aka how rev cycle works, hence why billing for example is a great start. Good luck to you.


----------



## trarut (Dec 10, 2020)

amorgan777, your recruiter wasn't completely wrong.  Most employers do want experienced coders but it's not impossible to find a position as a CPC-A.  I've seen posts on this forum listing opportunities.  Keep working to remove the A but in the meantime, take a job as a receptionist in a larger practice or hospital system with growth potential or get in as a customer service rep in the billing department to get your foot in the door.  Apply for internal positions as soon as you're permitted to do so.  Alternatively, consider job opportunities with payers, risk adjustment companies or other organizations that will allow you to use that coding knowledge in unique ways.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 10, 2020)

I agree 100% with both of the above. While I have been coding for several years now that is not where I started. Other jobs morphed into what I am doing now, so get into the field somehow. Years ago when we could hire an inexperienced coder we had three candidates, none with any healthcare background but they all recently passed the CPC exam. I chose the one that had actually worked in an office environment. I've seen several openings where only a very experienced coder will do. There are situations that you just cannot bring in a newly certified CPC. Depending on the opening we will also hire new CPC's as well and train them. So if you see a job opening where experience is *required* trust me, you don't want that job, yet!


----------



## twizzle (Dec 10, 2020)

In answer to the original question posed where you ask if getting another certification would help in the search for a first coding job, I would have to say 'probably not'. You would still be in the same position of having no coding experience.

Getting your COC would probably be the only sensible option as it gives you professional and outpatient coding credentials.


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (Jan 28, 2021)

If you are still looking for a position, we have some remote positions available. The denial coder position listed doesn't require experience. I know you mentioned really wanting coding, but we do have other medical billing positions open that are remote and would help you get your foot in the door and get some more medical experience - https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs


----------

